# Sei bravo/a



## Crissita

Ciao a tutti, 
Per dire ad una persona che è molto brava nel fare una cosa, come si può tradurre? 
Esempio :
Una persona ti fa un massaggio e tu le vuoi dire che è molto bravo 
Tentativo :
Que bueno eres?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hai letto qui?

*essere bravo a scuola*


----------



## kleis

Ciao Crissita, 
io sento usare spesso l'espressione "¡que bien lo haces!" o "lo has hecho muy bien".
Ma naturalmente è meglio se ti risponde una persona madrelingua


----------



## francisgranada

Es interesante que la palabra italiana _bravo _es un préstamo del español, a pesar de acepciones un poco diferentes (respecto al español).


----------



## Dianette

Mis primeras impresiones con esta expresion era que estaban enojados jajaja 

Formas comunes a cualquier país de habla hispana: "muy bien", "muy bien hecho", "eres un genio", "eres genial", "eres sensacional"...

En Argentina dirían "sos un capo, sos un maestro!, sos grande pibe!"
En Ecuador: "que maestro eres!", "que bacán"!


----------



## Ana_Nunes_Rios

Aqui en españa se diria eres una persona guauy" un tio "guay".   espero te sea de utilidad!! saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Ana_Nunes_Rios said:


> Aqui en españa se diria eres una persona guauy" un tio "guay".   espero te sea de utilidad!! saludos


En España nadie le diría a alguien que te da un buen masaje que es "guay", ni a nadie por ser muy bueno haciendo algo.


Además: "Guay" es un neologismo que no se ha extendido tanto y significa algo así como "in gamba"


----------



## francisgranada

Neuromante said:


> En España nadie le diría a alguien que te da un buen masaje que es "guay" ...


Tal vez excepto casos cuando el masajista es un "gay"  (perdón)

Ese "guay" me parece de ser una versión del "wow" inglés que hoy día se usa generalmente en muchas lenguas, a veces  con un acento "local". ¿Es posible que _guay_ venga de _wow_?


----------



## Neuromante

francisgranada said:


> Tal vez excepto casos cuando el masajista es un "gay"  (perdón)
> 
> Ese "guay" me parece de ser una versión del "wow" inglés que hoy día se usa generalmente en muchas lenguas, a veces  con un acento "local". ¿Es posible que _guay_ venga de _wow_?


No, no hay "salto" fonético y es algo anterior

Sea como sea: Aquí no se usa el inglés


----------



## quasi.stellar

Rispondo da italiana, quindi non giuro 

In verità io non ho mai sentito "guay" riferito a una persona ma sempre e solo a cose: quindi non a un bravo studente ma a un brillante risultato di esame, non a un massaggiatore ma a un buon risultato terapeutico/estetico. Una bella ristrutturazione della casa, un fortunato acquisto di un'auto, una vincita al lotto e così via.

E davvero sarebbe interessante conoscere l'origine della parola


----------



## francisgranada

quasi.stellar said:


> E davvero sarebbe interessante conoscere l'origine della parola


Il DRAE dice:

*guay 1*
De la voz _natural de lamentarse._
1. interj.desus.poét. ay.

*guay 2*
1. adj. coloq. Esp. Muy bueno, estupendo.
2. adv. coloq. Esp. Muy bien.

Pregunta: Da qualche parte si usa anche come aggettivo, p.e. _una guay muchacha _o_ un guay hombre_?


----------



## Agró

francisgranada said:


> Pregunta: Da qualche parte si usa anche come aggettivo, p.e. _una guay muchacha _o_ un guay hombre_?



Sí, pero en orden inverso:
_Una muchacha guay.
Un hombre guay._


----------



## quasi.stellar

francisgranada said:


> Il DRAE dice:
> 
> *guay 1*
> De la voz _natural de lamentarse._
> 1. interj.desus.poét. ay.
> 
> *guay 2*
> 1. adj. coloq. Esp. Muy bueno, estupendo.
> 2. adv. coloq. Esp. Muy bien.


Ottimo, e quindi potrebbe corrispondere alla voce italiana "guaito" (con accento su i, che scusate il tablet non mi prende). A cui, per certo, potrebbe assimilarsi il termine "guaio" (accento su a, ma se arrivo in tempo al pc correggo la grafia) che significa "sfortunato incidente".
Tutti questi termini hanno quasi certamente una comune origine onomatopeica.

E allora perché non anche il termine inglese da te citato? Varrebbe la pena di chiedere di lá, tanto per fare chiarezza ☺


----------



## absinthe1972

Crissita said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Per dire ad una persona che è molto brava nel fare una cosa, come si può tradurre?
> Esempio :
> Una persona ti fa un massaggio e tu le vuoi dire che è molto bravo
> Tentativo :
> Que bueno eres?



Io tradurrei cosi:
Se te da muy bien dar masajes
Se te da genial dar masajes

Pero' non sono madrelingua


----------

